# BFP at 10dpo and confirmed at 11dpo - symptoms listed



## Beauty2

Got my :bfp: on cycle # 4 at 10dpo with a VERY faint wondfo IC and confirmed today (11dpo) with a digi....see symptoms below. Good luck to everyone!!! FXD!! Lots and lots of :dust: to you ladies!!!!

*Symptoms List: *

Okay, so I didn&#8217;t have many symptoms. It was weird because I had WAAAAY more symptoms in the other 3 months. I just knew I was pregnant the other times. This time I just KNEW I was out. I tried my hardest not to symptom spot but I couldn&#8217;t help but notice the following: 

*&#8216;O&#8217; day* &#8211; let&#8217;s just say I wasn&#8217;t even sure I was still Ov&#8217;ing. I was totally convinced that I had stop Ov&#8217;ing after I had my daughter. Anyhoo, on this day I had a few &#8216;O&#8217; pains&#8230;.mild pains on right side. I also had &#8216;O&#8217; pains on the day before.

*1dpo* &#8211; more &#8216;O&#8217; pains coming from left and right side.

*2-3dpo* &#8211; nothing&#8230;AT ALL! 

*4dpo *&#8211; a few pains on the lower right side. 

*5dpo *&#8211; nothing. Had a dream that morning that I had lost my daughter and when I found her she was a little baby. My daughter is 5 

*6dpo *- Pulling and tugging on my belly button that only lasted about 2 minutes.

*7dpo *&#8211; (Implantation according to my chart) mild chills almost felt like I was coming down with the flu. More pulling and tugging on my belly button that only lasted a few seconds this time. 

*8dpo *&#8211; more chills. I made chicken noodle soup for dinner and the chicken made me nauseous. Family ate it with no problem. They loved it! 

*9dpo *&#8211; Lower backache. I&#8217;ve had this in other months but it wasn&#8217;t the same. It felt like a &#8216;traveling pain&#8217; and it felt a little more &#8216;present&#8217; not really dull. 1 twinge&#8230;.I promise, just one. In other months my uterus would twinge all the time. Right nip were irritated but I didn&#8217;t pay any attention to it but looking back my right nip was very irritated. Can&#8217;t believe I didn&#8217;t realize it could be a symptom. 

*10dpo* &#8211; VERY faint pos on wondfo IC&#8217;s (pink handle that says HCG) I took two IC&#8217;s: an IC from a &#8216;new&#8217; batch that I bought this cycle and one from an &#8216;old&#8217; batch from last cycle. The &#8216;new&#8217; had a VERY VERY faint test line after about 15mins. Then the &#8216;old&#8217; started showing a second line after like 25mins then it kept getting darker but still faint. I placed them next to each other to be sure I wasn&#8217;t going nuts and they were both pos but faint. 
Same right nip irritated a little. Sore boobies on the outer side. It took so long for my boobies to start hurting which is unusual for my cycles but the same thing happened last cycle. However, this cycle it took a little longer. Few sharp pains in my uterus. Mild cramping in my hips and upper thighs that lasted about 10mins. Mild lower backache that lasted a few seconds. Very emotional late at night. 

Really smelly pee...yuck! 

*11dpo* - I&#8217;ve heard that IC&#8217;s (wondfo&#8217;s too) are not that accurate so, I decided to take a digi and after about 3 mins (felt like 30) the screen read &#8220;Pregnant&#8221;. I was in TOTAL shocked I gasped so loudly. I was definitely not expecting that. I&#8217;ve taken digi&#8217;s a few other times in this process when I was certain I was pregnant and they were negative. So needless to say I was in shock when I saw a positive digi. Plus, I thought it was too soon. Still got VERY faint pos on wondfo IC&#8217;s 
Smelly pee continues....

Now, I would list very gassy on my symptoms list from like 9dpo until now but it&#8217;s a common symptom for me. More sharp pains in my uterus. I hope the baby is in the right place and snug as a bug! 

*BD'ed:* CD8,10,12,14,15,16,17,18,19,27

*Things I tried this month:* grapefruit juice, preseed (everytime we bd&#8217;ed CD8 &#8211; CD19), put a pillow under my bum after bd and legs high in the air, opk&#8217;s twice a day with FMU and evening CD7 &#8211; CD21. I only stop using opk&#8217;s because I got crosshairs on FF and Ov confirmation. 

Go check out my chart&#8230;it&#8217;s a little triphasic and shows a huge implantation dip. This was my first cycle temping and it looks very typical and cliché, which is why I didn&#8217;t believe it.


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations! :D Didnt know you could get a postive on a digi so early :)


----------



## Beauty2

babynewbie - ME EITHER!!! Especially since I thought I was out this month. However, the IC's are still VERY faint. The look the same as yesterday's (10dpo). 

See pics below....

Good luck to you, doll!!! Hope you caught that eggy!!! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 69









11dpo - FMU.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## msp_teen

WOW Congratulations hun!! Those IC's were beautiful, how in the world did you question those results, haha! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!! Woo Hoo


----------



## Beauty2

msp_teen - Thanks, hun! I've heard bad things about IC's....they sometimes give false positives so I had to be sure. 

Good luck to you, doll!! I hope you caught that eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## CuddleBunny

*Congratulations! 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! *


----------



## anonbabyluvr

Congrats hun!!!


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## 28329

You wont beleive how so very happy i am for you! Look after yourself and that beautiful little baby. Will see you in first tri very soon!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Beauty2

28329 - I'm going to hold you to that :winkwink: can't wait to see you with a beautiful bfp!


----------



## SparklezP

1st off congrats to u....2ndly, i can relate on the really smelly pee...my pee smells medicated (TMI) and i'm not on meds....1st time i've ever had my pee smell this rank


----------



## Beauty2

Sparkle - what dpo are you?


----------



## SparklezP

6dpo 2day....af should be here on the 30th


----------



## Beauty2

Oh okay, maybe you should test next week. Seems like your hormones are ragging!! Good luck!!! FXD!!! :dust:


----------



## SparklezP

thank u! :hugs: i definitely will test nxt week once af doesnt show because i dont feel da same and my mom thinks i look different too. i had a dream last nite that i took a test and there they were...2 bright pink lines. i definitely wasn't thinking about anything like that last night but it would be lovely if i was indeed preggo.

But i wish u da Happiest and Healthiest 9 months:happydance:


----------



## Beauty2

Thank you very much! I hope you indeed get those two beautiful pink lines like in your dream. Good luck, doll!! :hugs:


----------



## MegnJoe

I see you put when you BD and you have 5 days in a row! DH and I did 5 days in a row with preseed everytime and softcups every other time, and we got our BFP this month! Congrats!!


----------



## sle133

Congrats!!!


----------



## Beauty2

MegnJoe - Yea, we bd'ed A LOT....I guess the pain was well worth it :haha: So glad you got your bfp!!!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!!!! YAY!!!! :bfp:


----------

